
Dynamic CSS - nickb
http://nubyonrails.com/articles/dynamic-css
======
Harj
this idea looks like it'd save a lot of time - anyone used it?

~~~
zach
I did something similar (RCSS) a year and a half ago, before Sass, and that
was great. I wouldn't want to do another large site without it. Doing it with
Sass looks even better and now I want to find some time to switch over just to
keep things well-organized.

